# Mini with multiple Tivos?



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I currently have a premiere XL (dual tuner) a tivo HD a dual tuner series 2 and an old single tuner series 2 (all are lifetime.)

I know that I need a 4-tuner unit to run a mini and will probably buy that combo.

If I do, will the mini only be able to see shows on the 4-tuner (linked) unit or is it able to browse and stream the other units? The premiere xl is the most pressing need, the HD would be a nice second and nobody cares about the series 2 units (especially because they are only SD and the picture looks crappy on larger HDTVs.)


----------



## MisterTWo (Aug 20, 2012)

I believe Tivo has said you must have a 4 tuner Tivo to activate the Mini, but it can stream shows from any Premier on your network regardless of tuners.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The Mini will be able to stream from any SERIES 4 unit only (4 or 2 tuner). It won't be able to stream shows from series 3 and earlier models since those models don't support streaming. i.e. MRV is no good with the Mini, only MRS.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

too slow, but hey, at lesaI don't believe it will stream from the tivo HD, or series 2 Tivo. I believe streaming is a Premiere only tech.
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1986


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

By extension, programs like pyTivo and streambaby won't work with the Mini either since those are transfer based solutions.


----------



## tdoane (Mar 27, 2003)

moyekj said:


> By extension, programs like pyTivo and streambaby won't work with the Mini either since those are transfer based solutions.


Streambaby uses a similar approach of the youtube app and doesn't actually copy the file locally but holds it in memory. Am i missing your comparison to pyTivo on how streambaby wont' work? Thanks!

-Tim


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

tdoane said:


> Streambaby uses a similar approach of the youtube app and doesn't actually copy the file locally but holds it in memory. Am i missing your comparison to pyTivo on how streambaby wont' work? Thanks!
> 
> -Tim


Streambaby just like the old YouTube app actually does buffer content to disk up to 1.1GB file size, we just don't see that buffer under My Shows. That's why when you use Stremababy you see the play bar green section build up as you are playing as it buffers. So the "stream" in Streambaby is a misnomer as really it's a copy with a 1.1GB file size cap.


----------



## tdoane (Mar 27, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Streambaby just like the old YouTube app actually does buffer content to disk up to 1.1GB file size, we just don't see that buffer under My Shows. That's why when you use Stremababy you see the play bar green section build up as you are playing as it buffers. So the "stream" in Streambaby is a misnomer as really it's a copy with a 1.1GB file size cap.


Interesting and thanks for the insight!

-Tim


----------



## DavidAsher (Jan 18, 2004)

moyekj said:


> By extension, programs like pyTivo and streambaby won't work with the Mini either since those are transfer based solutions.


But it should work with VidMgr, allowing you to schedule a push from the mini to stream while being pushed to the Premiere, right?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

DavidAsher said:


> But it should work with VidMgr, allowing you to schedule a push from the mini to stream while being pushed to the Premiere, right?


 Not too familiar with VidMgr, but if it lets you choose the destination TiVo to be a DVR other than the Mini then I don't see why not, assuming that the Mini can run the older non-Flash HME apps (which I would presume it can).


----------



## CharlieC (Nov 23, 2006)

From my experience, the Mini will stream ONLY from a Premiere XL4. I have two Premiere Elites and although the Mini sees the boxes, the menu does not list any shows - just shows the boxes. I've questioned TIVO tech support about this and they confirm that the Mini will stream recorded shows (and live shows) ONLY with an XL4.


----------



## todd_j_derr (Jun 6, 2000)

The only difference between the Elite and XL4 is the name - otherwise they are identical per TiVo's own FAQ. If you can't stream from your Elites there is something else wrong. My two TiVos are Elites and they work fine with the Minis.


----------

